# Γράμμα σε νέο ποιητή - Νίκος Δήμου (Βήμα, 28/1/2018)



## nickel (Jan 28, 2018)

*Γράμμα σε νέο ποιητή*
Νίκος Δήμου
Βήμα, 28/1/2018
Τελικά το διέπραξες. Η συλλογή σου έφθασε, μαζί με το βιβλίο ενός 60άρη συναδέλφου σου. («Νέος ποιητής» κι αυτός —μόνο που άργησε 45 χρόνια να ανοίξει το συρτάρι του και δημοσιεύει τώρα τα πρωτόλεια.)

Γιατί βιάστηκες; (Στον άλλο δεν λέω τίποτα —είναι ασυγχώρητος.) Τα ποιήματά σου δεν είναι για πέταμα —αλλά δεν φέρνουν κάτι καινούργιο. Δεν ξέρω αν και πότε θα βρεις τη δική σου φωνή, αλλά προς το παρόν βρίσκεσαι στο στάδιο της «δημιουργικής μίμησης».

Εκατοντάδες συλλογές νέων δημοσιεύονται κάθε χρόνο στη χώρα μας (και μετά λένε πως δεν υπάρχει ανάκαμψη!). Ανάμεσά τους κάπου κρύβεται και ο μελλοντικός Ελύτης. Το επίπεδο είναι ασυνήθιστα υψηλό.

Όμως πολλές από αυτές κάποτε θα θεωρηθούν (και από εσάς τους ίδιους) «νεανικά αμαρτήματα» και θα αποκρύπτονται επιμελώς. Σχεδόν όλοι οι νέοι άνθρωποι περνάνε από μια «ποιητική φάση» στην εφηβεία ή μετά. Είναι κάτι σαν τις παιδικές ασθένειες... Αναπόφευκτες.

Βέβαια, οι αυτο-εκδόσεις ποιημάτων κινητοποιούν τον εκδοτικό κλάδο. Από την άποψη αυτή είναι παραγωγικές και ενισχύουν την εθνική οικονομία. Φυσικά για την οικονομία πολύ καλύτερα θα ήταν αν, αντί ποιητικών συλλογών, ήμασταν πρώτοι σε παραγωγή ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών, που πωλούνται και εξάγονται, βελτιώνοντας και το εμπορικό ισοζύγιο. Αλλά τι να κάνουμε; Μοίρα μας είναι η λυρική έξαρση. (Το βλέπουμε και στα συλλαλητήρια.)

Έγραψα πριν για «αυτο-έκδοση». Πολύ σπάνια εκδότης θα χρηματοδοτήσει ποιητική συλλογή (εκτός και αν ονομάζεστε Δημουλά). Και δικαίως: οι νέες συλλογές δεν πουλάνε —ούτε καν φτάνουν στα βιβλιοπωλεία (δεν υπάρχει χώρος). Διακινούνται δι' αλληλογραφίας. Άρα αυτοχρηματοδότηση. (Συνήθως συνεισφέρει η οικογένεια.)

Εδώ υπεισέρχονται μερικοί εκδότες που έχουν μεταβάλει αυτήν την ανάγκη των νέων σε βιομηχανία. Προσφέρονται (έναντι αξιοπρεπούς τιμήματος) να εκδώσουν τα ποιήματα, ακόμα και να τα στείλουν: σε όλον π.χ. τον κατάλογο των μελών της Εταιρείας Συγγραφέων.

Φυσικά αυτοί θα σας πουν ότι τα ποιήματά σας είναι εξαιρετικά: μια αποκάλυψη! Μην τους ακούτε. Το συμφέρον τους φροντίζουν.

Αντίθετα: βρείτε έναν καλό ποιητή ή αυστηρό κριτικό και πάρτε τη γνώμη του —πριν προχωρήσετε. Κάνετε τις αλλαγές ή τις περικοπές που θα σας προτείνει. Μην ξεχνάτε: το σημαντικότερο ποίημα του 20ού αιώνα, η «Έρημη Χώρα» του Έλιοτ, πετσοκόφτηκε ανηλεώς από τον Έζρα Πάουντ, στον οποίο είχε σταλεί ως δακτυλόγραφο. Αυτό που διαβάζουμε τώρα είναι ό,τι απόμεινε.

Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνετε παρουσίαση του βιβλίου. Λίγα αποφέρει. Και στα αντίτυπα που ταχυδρομείτε προσθέστε μια ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση. Ενισχύει τις (μικρές) πιθανότητες να πάρετε κάποια απάντηση.

Ο δρόμος είναι δύσβατος. Θέλει επιμονή και υπομονή. Ποιος ξέρει όμως; Μπορεί σε μερικά χρόνια να μπείτε στον κατάλογο των «αγαπημένων βιβλίων» του Χαράλαμπου Γιαννακόπουλου («Το εικοσιτετράωρο ενός αναγνώστη»). Παρ' όλο που τα γούστα του στην ποίηση είναι παράξενα: προτιμάει τον Κώστα Ουράνη από τον Καβάφη, τον Σεφέρη, τον Σολωμό, τον Κάλβο και τον Καρυωτάκη, τους οποίους ούτε καν αναφέρει...

Συνεχίστε πάντως, νέοι ποιητές! Η Ελλάδα βουλιάζει —αλλά τουλάχιστον το κάνει τραγουδώντας!​


----------



## Neikos (Jan 28, 2018)

nickel said:


> Συνεχίστε πάντως, νέοι ποιητές! Η Ελλάδα βουλιάζει —αλλά τουλάχιστον το κάνει τραγουδώντας!



"Στη γκρεμισμένη τους φωλιά
απάνω κελαηδούνε,
γι αυτό ζηλεύω τα πουλιά
κι όχι γιατί πετούνε."


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2018)

Ίσως το διάβασα βιαστικά, αλλά δεν κατάλαβα αν είναι υπέρ ή κατά του να προσπαθεί κανείς να γράψει ποιήματα.


----------

